# Консультация по противопоказаниям



## Befana (6 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте. Мне 46 лет. Имею проблемы с позвоночником. Постараюсь описать получше.

Жалобы на боли в поясничном, грудном и шейном отделе позвоночника. Лет 10-15 назад по результатам рентгена и МРТ выставлены диагнозы: Остеохондроз ШОП, ПОП, дорсопатия. Периодически раза 2-3 в год бывают обострения(невозможность двигаться). Лечение всегда медикаментозное.
Жалобы на постоянные головные боли в течение нескольких лет (15-18), ранее ставились различные диагнозы:  анемия, гипертония, гипотония, дистония, невралгия. Периодически бывают искорки, мушки, круги перед глазами, давящая на глазные яблоки боль, качающаяся походка.
В целом за столько лет я уже привыкла к постоянным болям. Но в 2014 году в октябре месяце начались просто невыносимые головные боли в височной и затылочной областях, иногда как будто обруч надет. В общем, боли, скажем так, не привычные мне, необычного характера. Это заставило меня записаться на очередной прием.
В период ожидания приема по талонам к невропатологу по поводу головных болей  27.11.2014г. началось обострение остеохондроза ПОП. Садилась и ложилась с трудом за несколько минут. Понемногу передвигаться возможно было лишь  «сильно» на «цыпочках».
Мой последний прием лекарственных средств начиная с этого периода:
*Терапевт *(до прихода врача 1 день – Найз 1 таб. /2 р/д, найз-гель – 2 р/д) – диагноз – Остеохондроз, люмбалгия.

*наименование/дозировка*
Ксефокам 8мг / 2р/с 10 дн.
Мидокалм 150мг / 3р/с14 дн.
Комбилипен 1 таб.  / 3р/с
Фастум-гель
Актовегин 5,0 в/в 5 дн.
Трентал 5,0+S/NaCl кап. 5 дн.
MgS04 25% 5,0 в/в 5 дн.
Мексидол 5% 2,0 в/м 5 дн.

*Невропатолог *(с 10.12.2014г.) Острые стреляющие боли к приему невропатолога (10.12.2014г.) уже почти прошли, но головная боль как была невыносимая, так и осталась.

*наименование/дозировка*
Ксефокам 4мг / 2р/с 10 дн.
Мидокалм 1 таб. / 2р/с 15 дн.
Кавинтон 1таб. / 3р/с 3 мес.

В феврале 2015г.  опять обострение. С 3 февраля назначение практически тоже самое, без капельниц и уколов (не было возможности отпрашиваться с работы)

*наименование/дозировка*
Ксефокам 8мг / 2р/с 10 дн. с постепенным уменьшением дозы
Мидокалм 150мг / 2р/с 14 дн. с постепенным уменьшением дозы
Комбилипен 1 таб.  / 3р/с 14 дн. с постепенным уменьшением дозы
Кавинтон 5 мг / 3р/с продолжить
Диакарб 1т / 1р/с 1 мес. 2 дня прием – 2 дня отдых
Быструм-гель 3р/с 7 дн. с постепенным уменьшением

В период с 12.12.14 – 01.06.15 прошла обследования в различных поликлиниках города. Результаты обследования прилагаются.

На сегодняшний день во всех областях позвоночника боли носят, как и прежде постоянный характер, что называется - не сидеть, не стоять, не ходить Имеются головные боли, мушки, искорки в глазах, иногда онемение и мурашки в левой руке(начиная с мизинца и почти до локтя), боли при поворотах и наклонах головы вперед, чувство жжения или «горячо» в грудном отделе позвоночника, постоянные непрекращающиеся боли при любом движении в пояснично-крестцовом отделе(а вообще работа - сидячая), хочется сидеть согнувшись, боли в ногах, отеки, при ходьбе немного шатающаяся походка, почему-то  неудержимо хочется косолапить, если хожу или стою более 30 минут, трясутся ноги. Частое мочеиспускание, стул не каждый день(незнаю, имеет ли какое-либо значение). На животе лежать совсем невозможно, сплю в основном на левом боку.

На прием к терапевту  через 2 недели. Только он выдает направление к неврологу, как минимум только через 1,5-2 месяца я попаду к нему на прием и это только лишь для того, чтобы он мне дал направление к другим специалистам, уже на республиканском уровне.

Пока есть время хотелось бы хоть немного уяснить возможные методы лечения исходя из моих диагнозов. Я правильно думаю, что можно обойтись без оперативного вмешательства? Ищу информацию в интернете, но не могу разобраться самостоятельно в пользе того или иного метода. Чаще они противоречивы. В нашем городе даже незнаю с чего начать. К какому врачу обращаться к неврологу, вертебрологу или нейрохирургу, либо вообще пойти по пути нетрадиционной медицины(мануальная, пиявки, иглоукалывание). Никаких спеццентров, занимающихся проблемами позвоночника нет. Денег на выезды в другие регионы тоже. Хотелось бы вашей помощи в одном вопросе, _какие манипуляции или виды лечения в моём случае категорически противопоказаны_. Спасибо!

г.Улан-Удэ, Республика Бурятия.

Хотела бы получить консультацию по дальнейшим действиям. Постараюсь выложить все необходимые файлы.

Не получилось, пробую ещё раз


----------



## La murr (6 Июн 2015)

*Befana*, Лилия, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Befana (6 Июн 2015)

А я где нахожусь? Думала, что в своей теме. Вообщем я ничего не понимаю...


----------



## La murr (6 Июн 2015)

Befana написал(а):


> А я где нахожусь? Думала, что в своей теме. Вообщем я ничего не понимаю...


Вы в своей теме.
Я обратила Ваше внимание на то, что врачам нужны именно снимки, а не их описание.


----------



## Befana (6 Июн 2015)

Ааа, хорошо, пытаюсь разобраться как их выложить, надеюсь получится.


----------

